# Show Bookings open



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

After some delays, booking is now open for several show rallies.

1. The National Motorhome Show at Peterborough

2. The Southern Motorcaravan Show at Newbury

3. Midsummer Music & Leisure Show at Lincoln

Don't forget when you make your booking to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, to enable you to get the club discount and camp in our reserved area. Warners the show organisers are not flexible when it comes to where you camp and if you are not booked to camp with us we will not have enough space to fit you in.

So come on everyone get your names down on the list of attendees and then either confirm yourself or PM me to do it for you once you have booked with Warners.

Look forward to meeting up with old friends and lots of new ones.


----------

